# UMTS nachrüsten



## ViP94 (28. November 2011)

*UMTS nachrüsten*

ich habe vor, mir dieses Note/Netbook zu kaufen: Lenovo ThinkPad X121e TopSeller NWS5YGE 30515YG bei notebooksbilliger.de

1.Kann ich dort problemlos ein UMTS-Modul nachrüsten?
2.Was kostet mich das?
3.Welche Module würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
4.Ist mit Problemen zu rechnen?

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen und kompetenten Antworten!


----------



## Crenshaw (28. November 2011)

*AW: UMTS nachrüsten*

Du könntest auf jeden Fall einen UMTS Stick verwenden. 
Da würden, denke ich, die wenigsten Probleme auftreten


----------



## ViP94 (28. November 2011)

*AW: UMTS nachrüsten*

Das habe ich vergessen oben hin zu schreiben!
Ich will keinen externen Stick!


----------



## Crenshaw (28. November 2011)

*AW: UMTS nachrüsten*

Okay dann weiß ichs nicht


----------



## ViP94 (28. November 2011)

*AW: UMTS nachrüsten*

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Schlingel (28. November 2011)

*AW: UMTS nachrüsten*

Notebook-UMTS-Modul Preisvergleich | Notebook-UMTS-Module - Preise bei idealo.de


Ob die laufen kann ich Dir nicht sagen,da würde ich vorher beim Händler anfragen oder gleich eins kaufen wo UMTS integriert ist.


----------



## ViP94 (28. November 2011)

*AW: UMTS nachrüsten*

Danke für deinen Tipp.
Ein paar mehr Erfahrungswerte wären schon nicht schlecht.
Und einfach eines kaufen ist auch nicht so billig


----------



## Clasko (28. November 2011)

*AW: UMTS nachrüsten*

Lies dir die Beschreibung mal bis zum Ende durch... 

Steht ganz am Ende: "Das passende UMTS Modul mit GPS finden Sie hier. Lenovo ThinkPad Mobile Broadband 0A36186 bei notebooksbilliger.de"


----------



## ViP94 (28. November 2011)

*AW: UMTS nachrüsten*

Das kostet genausoviel wie bei lenovo direkt nachrüsten  -.-


----------

